# ALGAE!!!!



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I have an algae problem is 2 of my tanks. i have a carpet of black hairs on my rocks and plants, and now i am starting to get in my other tank, little bright green hairs on my plants.

How do i get it out?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i have the same problem soooooooooo

but i still dont know what the hell to tell you my tank has a s--t load of plants and i still have alge but not as bad as i did wen i had less plants so all ican tell you is get alot more plants as they will use up all the nutrinents nessacery for alge to grow


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how long is your light cycle? If it is planted up your co2 input but watch that you dont cause your ph to drop to low. Your best bet is to have your plants out-compete it, and at the same time preforming manual attempts to remove it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

ohh man algage is a beautiful thing isnt it? lol

I just got over a battle in my marine tank. 
You can try pulling it off with your hands, then siphoning it out with your water change. If you try to test for phosphate while the algae is in the tank there is pretty much no point because the phosphate and nitrates are most likely being consumed by the algae.
Remove as much as you can, keep the nitrates reeeally low and maybe leave the light off for afew days. Maybe even a week.

This is what I did in my P tank and all was well afew weeks later.


----------

